# went to a local dog show



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was surprised to see a few well known breeders there of maltese. i went up to one of them and asked if they were who they were and they confirmed. i said their dogs were beautiful and they said thanks and went back to primping their malt. other breeders of other breeds were way friendlier. i wont say who it was but i was a little hurt being i felt i was in the presence of greatness and they didnt have the time for me. which breeders are the friendly ones so i know next time? i thought i recognized another but was too heartbroken to approach them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't approach them until AFTER they have shown. Approaching breeders/handlers who are preparing dogs is not likely to get you many positive responses. 

A simple congratulations for your placement or win after they are done showing is a good way to approach them. 

Also, being in touch with them before the show so they are expecting you can help.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

awwww Dr. Jamie, I am so sorry that was your experience....I would have felt sad as well. What I think is...the Malt breeders are under so much stress having to keep the babies perfect, that they are on edge until after the show is over. I know when I am doing my hair, if we are going out somewhere, and hubby tries and talk to me, I could just scream.....LOL. I know it's a big difference, but that's what I am thinking.

Most or some of the other breeds don't have so much to worry about...like beagles or german shepards, or any of your short hair breeds, plus the malts are white, and they are probably so afraid of getting the babies messy before the show.

I know when I pick Mia and Leo up from the groomers, which is only 5 minutes from the house, they look so good when I pick them up...just perfect, and by the time we get them home...hair is everywhere.

Hugs to you and so sorry you were sad, but I bet that's what it is....they are so stressed before a show.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had the same thing happen to me at a local dog show. I wonder if it was the same person.  It made me scared to talk to anyone else there. There was one lady and I was itching to know what product she was using on her dog and I was too afraid to ask for fear she'd snub me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Dog shows can be very stressful to the breeder if they are grooming and showing their own dog.
It requires a lot of concentration. They're watching their dog to make certain he/she is feeling well
and in the spirit to show. She's trying to groom to perfection for the ring and going over, in her mind
what she needs to do to show off the best of her dog. She's also watching the time and trying to gage
where she should be on the finished grooming scale before she has to be ringside with her dog. 
Strangers can also be a distraction to the dog. 
Waiting until after the breed is finished showing is the best time to interact with the breeder/owner.
Remember, they've put a lot of time and money into getting to that show and it's important to
them to do their best with no distractions. It is no insult to anyone who wishes to speak to them,
but rather just the way it is.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

im sorry to hear about your experience Dr. Jaimie...My guess is that it was due to stress. It happens often..for example, for tennis tournaments, my DH does not like to talk before the match- he is in a zone. I dont think the breeder meant any intentional disrespect to you. You are a sweet person! Try to not take it personally. Hope you feel better! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

And...you know what?

Not all breeders _are_ nice. Or I should say 'nice to everybody'.

LOL.

I think that most are but there are a few people a little full of themselves/pompous which of course is caused by fragile self esteem?

LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I can be very distracted when approached before going in the ring so I have probably resembled the remark of being not friendly, LOL. so sorry you had a bad experience!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It wasn't personal Dr. Jaimie, just the stress of the show and getting their dogs ready. Been there and done that and got the same reaction. :shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Apr 20 2009, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765310


> And...you know what?
> 
> Not all breeders _are_ nice. Or I should say 'nice to everybody'.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: There is never any time to be rude to people. My son helped me once with my RV. He came into the show area and said, "Man, these people are rude!" It isn't just Maltese people who can be very rude, but I also noticed it when I first started. I vowed to not be a rude person to people even if I was rushed.
Tina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Apr 20 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765272


> i was surprised to see a few well known breeders there of maltese. i went up to one of them and asked if they were who they were and they confirmed. i said their dogs were beautiful and they said thanks and went back to primping their malt. other breeders of other breeds were way friendlier. i wont say who it was but i was a little hurt being i felt i was in the presence of greatness and they didnt have the time for me. which breeders are the friendly ones so i know next time? i thought i recognized another but was too heartbroken to approach them.[/B]


Been there, done that, got the same response. I do think there are some very nice Maltese breeders, and others that are not going to be friendly no matter when you approach them. They also seem to be a pretty closed group. They know each other and some of them are not very willing to share with others outside the group. The end line is people are people. Some are nice, and some not so much.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we went up to many breeders...one was blowdrying their dog but let us love on their baby and they even took out photos of the whole litter for us to see. thats the kind of response i expected i guess and the other breeds were more willing to be nice thats all. i understand the stress of the show but the toys we not up to be shown for a while.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 20 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765326


> I can be very distracted when approached before going in the ring so I have probably resembled the remark of being not friendly, LOL. so sorry you had a bad experience![/B]


I am totally a mess before I go into the ring. I try to be nice, but I am always stressed and rushed before we go into the ring. I really hope that the folks who have spoken to me at dog shows have not taken my distraction as rudeness. But please do remember that you will get a much better response after the show. I LOVE talking to people after I have been in the ring. Usually, I am so relieved to be done with it that I am ready to relax and have fun. 

That being said, I have run into lots of rude people at dog shows, too. (Usually in the grooming areas when it is too crowded there). It is a mixed bag. But there are usually many nice folks, too. 

QUOTE


> i understand the stress of the show but the toys we not up to be shown for a while.[/B]


It takes me about 2 hours to do Cadeau at the show. And if I am at the show getting him ready I am in a rush. It doesn't matter if I have just gotten there or if I am about to go in the ring. Also, some exhibitors are trying to get more than one dog ready. I still can't imagine that, but that could double the amount of prep time they need.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Same thing happened to me at the past couple of shows I went to. It was only the Maltese people who weren't friendly. Hummmmmph, I don't want to be classified in that group!!!!!!! They may be nervous, but they don't have to be just plain mean, rude and inconsiderate.

I LOVE DOG SHOWS....because I love dogs...all dogs. It's like a miracle everytime I go and realize all those different breeds come from a wolf. Simply amazing. :yes:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

A life lesson...............People may not always remember what you have said, people may not always remember what you have done - but people will ALWAYS remember how you have made them feel! Dr. Jamie - you had an expectation about how this person would be and it sounds like you were a bit 'excited' to see this person....and what a disappointment you experienced, I hate that for you.....like some one else has already posted - people will be people - some are nice, some are not, and that's just to bad. I think it was her loss not 'chatting' with you, perhaps she could have learned something from you  
Oh and I do understand these folks are stressed and under pressure - but aging like some one else posted, there is not excuse for some one being rude


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree some people are nice and some aren't. 

I've had the same experience with Maltese people at shows. Its funny how some breed's people are nicer than others. 

When I went to the Huntington Show last summer I talked with Janet that has Phlicks Maltese and she couldn't have possibly been any nicer. Janet is a wonderful person with beautiful Maltese. We stay in touch now in emails and I'm so glad we've became friends. She's answered some of my stupid questions and I hope to see her again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Based on some of the posts, I don't think it is fair to say that these breeders are unfriendly and rude or whatever just because they didn't feel like chatting while getting ready for an important event. They may be lovely and charming people and in a social setting probably would be great to be around. But while preparing for a show some people are just more intense than others and don't want to be distracted from what they are there to do. 

And some are there being paid by others to show their Malts. I'm sure the person paying them doesn't want them chatting away with spectators instead of doing what they have been paid to do. Some of those showing are not the breeders themselves but their handlers.

Gosh, even when I'm at my job and in the middle of an important project and someone comes by my office to chit chat... they may think I am not very friendly, too, as I will usually just answer briefly and try to focus on my project. We're all different ... some people are just more laid back and casual about showing or whatever they do. Others are more intense but I don't think that makes them bad people. And it's really hard to focus on the task and not appear rude. When people want to talk and the person showing doesn't, I think it will seem rude to some when it is just that they are trying to keep focused. 

For some reason I just really understand where they are coming from ....

EDIT: I was in a rush when I wrote this but do want to say, Jaimie, that I understand how disappointed you must have been also, especially since this was your first show... Your expectations were a lot different from the reality. I hope that next time will be a better experience for you.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sadly my limited experience at the Progressive and Westminster was very similar to yours. Even after the show I also found other dog breeders to be more friendly. Namely the Yorkie breeders. With some exceptions (Esp. Jessica who was working w/ Tonia who was very very nice) I found the maltese breeders not the nicest of people. I also didn't think Westminster was a very nice show for the dogs who had to stand there all day and bench. Funny that a dog show seems to make it hard/tough on the dogs...no drinking all day..very hard to pee. I know they are supposed to be use to it, but still, not a very fun place for a dog.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been there also. I basically stopped going to shows because I felt so out of place. When I was between dogs and looking at a couple breeds besides Maltese I found the Havanese and Toy Fox Terrier people very friendly. Maybe it is because a Malt is so much harder to "dress" for the show.

I have also been disappointed trying to talk to Malt people after they show. The ones I've tried to talk to run like h**k for the door and disappear. We here at SM talk Maltese every day and talk about the breeders by name so much there are some that we probably feel like we should know. They don't know us from Adam's cat. We need to carry big signs reading something like "Hi, I'm _____ from Spoiled Maltese Forum, and I have ____ (number) Maltese and may want *another one*!" Or "I am a --------- (breeder's name) fan".

About 3 years ago at a local AKC show Pat Keene was showing Pattaya. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her rush in the door and directly into the ring. As soon as she got the ribbon she rushed past me headed for the door. I stopped her to congratulate her and she stopped and was friendly and let me pet Pattaya. That was about 5 seconds however. So far Cindy Jones is the only one that has taken time to talk, and that was when she told me about where to find Shoni. Thank you Cindy!! :heart:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I met stacey and tami at a show and stacey and tami were really nice but I have been to a couple of yorkie and maltese ones and everyone is very focused. 

Dr Jaimie do not feel bad as this should make you laugh. I went to yorkie specialty show and i really like this one breeder alot as she has great dogs and a few of my friends on other groups have her dogs. I wanted to meet her well I did the wrong way -LOLLLL They had a raffle during the break and i won a yorkie wind chime - yep the thing you do not want to win at a dog show and of course. I was walking around with the chimes going nuts and the show had started and i did not realize like an idiot so the breeder i wanted to meet came up to me and said can you hold the chimes so they do not chime - uh duh hello I felt so stupid and i about died as she said you are distracting the dogs with your chimes -ughhhhhh so do not feel bad - I have met some nice and not so nice people at the shows as well. They are very interesting and i love learning more about the breeds as i did not do my homework before I got my 3 but demi is from a show breeder and i approached her at a show not knowing it is taboo to give dogs up to rescues if you are a show breeder so i said i have one of your maltese pups as the rescue told me who the breeder was and man you never saw her leave a room so fast - i felt bad as I had no clue and believe demi was given up for submissive urination. I would want to get another dog from her in a heart beat as demi has been a great dog and healthy other than dental but i was so excited to meet her and show her demi's pics and she had this ghastly look on her face when i told her the rescue and showed her a pic of demi - i wanted to thank her as we love demi so much but she ran out of the room so fast  So I have had some crazy incidents at dog shows LOL


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Dr Jaimie I am sorry your feelings were hurt by someone you evidently respected and thought a lot of...

I remember the first time I meet Tonia and Jessica at my first ever dog show. I was there to see Lexie as a 8 week old. :wub: They had Maltese and Yorkies to groom and show as they not only show their own dogs but for other clients. This is the way they make their living. They knew I was there and told me to wait till after the show. I could see how busy they were preparing so I watched the different shows and waited until they were finished showing. They seem to have the art of perfection in grooming the show babies. They were not rude but focused on how all the dogs looked and keeping up with ribbons and entry numbers. After the show, they were so friendly and nice. Shared information with me and answered all my dumb questions as I had never had a maltese before. I got to see CHILLY that Tonia was showing as well as SMARTY, Lexie's dad. I even got to pet Smarty and got a Smarty kiss. As others have said, you want to show your dog the best as you can and make all as perfect as you can. This was just my experience. They both are always nice to me but I try to not "get in the way as a distraction" until after the show which is when I can sit and visit with them. 

The next dog show, I offered to help in any way I could (which was very little) which was mainly watching the babies while they were both showing at the same time and helping with entry numbers. Pace was so fast it seemed. :smheat: 

However, at that same show (2nd dog show in my life), I did meet another Texas show breeder, that I had considered when doing my research. I have some of her dogs in my girl's pedigree. I waited until after the show and introduced myself and stated that her lines were in my babies. She barely acknowledged me :shocked: and I felt she was rude and indifferent. I was glad she was not the breeder I selected as I would not feel comfortable calling her  . I know a few here on SM have her pups. JMO.

I am happy with my breeders as they have been there for me and are not only the breeders of my choice but are now my friends as well.

Maybe in the future, wait until after they show, go up to them and introduce yourself. Tell them that you are a SM member and how much you admire them/their dogs. Let them know you are interested. I think most show breeders know about SM. JMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Do not worry, and do not accept close to heart!
All of them, probably, very much agitated and are taken up, it normally. When I demonstrate the dogs on dog show, I too am very much angry and no desire to communicate and to answer))
If you came to them after show, I think, they would have friendliness and desire to communicate. Next time and make!
Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Apr 20 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765499


> *A life lesson...............People may not always remember what you have said, people may not always remember what you have done - but people will ALWAYS remember how you have made them feel! *
> 
> Dr. Jamie - you had an expectation about how this person would be and it sounds like you were a bit 'excited' to see this person....and what a disappointment you experienced, I hate that for you.....like some one else has already posted - people will be people - some are nice, some are not, and that's just to bad. I think it was her loss not 'chatting' with you, perhaps she could have learned something from you
> Oh and I do understand these folks are stressed and under pressure - but aging like some one else posted, there is not excuse for some one being rude[/B]


I've always loved that quote .... it's attributed to Maya Angelou.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 20 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765552


> I've been there also. I basically stopped going to shows because I felt so out of place. When I was between dogs and looking at a couple breeds besides Maltese I found the Havanese and Toy Fox Terrier people very friendly. Maybe it is because a Malt is so much harder to "dress" for the show.
> 
> I have also been disappointed trying to talk to Malt people after they show. The ones I've tried to talk to run like h**k for the door and disappear. We here at SM talk Maltese every day and talk about the breeders by name so much there are some that we probably feel like we should know. They don't know us from Adam's cat. We need to carry big signs reading something like "Hi, I'm _____ from Spoiled Maltese Forum, and I have ____ (number) Maltese and may want *another one*!" Or "I am a --------- (breeder's name) fan".
> 
> About 3 years ago at a local AKC show Pat Keene was showing Pattaya. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her rush in the door and directly into the ring. As soon as she got the ribbon she rushed past me headed for the door. I stopped her to congratulate her and she stopped and was friendly and let me pet Pattaya. That was about 5 seconds however. So far Cindy Jones is the only one that has taken time to talk, and that was when she told me about where to find Shoni. Thank you Cindy!! :heart:[/B]


I'm "quoting" myself here.... :duh oh: just to add a P.S.
I have never been to a show where any of our own SM favorite people like Stacy, Carina, Tina, etc. where showing. I am looking forward to some day meeting them and will try to stay away while they are waiting or grooming ringside! k:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm likely to only ever have one dog entered at a show but, like Carina, before I go in the ring I am a bit frazzled. I hate doing top knots, my hands shake, my dogs sense and pick up on my mood, then they get antsy. That being said, I will always speak with someone, before or after I go in the ring, even if it's to say "I would love to chat with you. Can you give me 10 minutes to get the top knots done and then come back?" So if any of you ever are planning on going to a show in the Massachusetts area feel free to let me know ahead of time and I will let you know if I will be there. Heck, even if I'm not entered, so long as I have no other plans that day I'd be happy to meet up with you at a show and, if it's allowed by the host club, bring a little one with me.

MaryH

p.s. The one thing I do ask of people before going in the ring, and I hope nobody has ever felt that I was being rude, is that they please not pat my dog. After I show, I'm more than happy to let people pat, kiss, and hold my dog.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 21 2009, 06:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765647


> QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Apr 20 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765499





> *A life lesson...............People may not always remember what you have said, people may not always remember what you have done - but people will ALWAYS remember how you have made them feel! *
> 
> Dr. Jamie - you had an expectation about how this person would be and it sounds like you were a bit 'excited' to see this person....and what a disappointment you experienced, I hate that for you.....like some one else has already posted - people will be people - some are nice, some are not, and that's just to bad. I think it was her loss not 'chatting' with you, perhaps she could have learned something from you
> Oh and I do understand these folks are stressed and under pressure - but aging like some one else posted, there is not excuse for some one being rude[/B]


I've always loved that quote .... it's attributed to Maya Angelou.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for giving the credit where credit is due on the quote! I had heard that several years ago and always tried to remember it FOR MY OWN USE!! I my job I would constantly have a stream of people coming in to see me while I had a ton of projects and other things to get done and if I could just remember to have them leave feeling uplifted and respected.......  sometimes it worked, sometimes I failed...


----------

